# Decoy Trailer Lights



## SDMAN

Ok I know what lights I want and how I'am going to power them but I would like to see some 
pic's of how you guys attach your lights to your trailer.
Thanks.


----------



## SDSNOWS

exterior lights or interior?


----------



## SDMAN

Exterior


----------



## Cbass.4

I bought a $75 dollar led light bar from eBay and wired it to my light switch inside my trailer so I don't have to externally power the light. When I turn my interior lights on in my trailer, the light bar also comes on, but I also have another switch right next to my light bar so I can shut it off and still have the interior lights on at the same time. That light bar will pretty much light up 150-200 yds in front of you and and about 50 yds wide. In my opinion led is the way to go because of the minimal wattage drawn, and I decided to do it the right way so I spent the extra money and bought the nice light bar.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Nice Work of the light bar, good idea. Sometimes you are better of spending the money and doing it right the first time and not having to redo it a year later because you want the right thing.


----------



## SDMAN

Cbass.4 said:


> I bought a $75 dollar led light bar from eBay and wired it to my light switch inside my trailer so I don't have to externally power the light. When I turn my interior lights on in my trailer, the light bar also comes on, but I also have another switch right next to my light bar so I can shut it off and still have the interior lights on at the same time. That light bar will pretty much light up 150-200 yds in front of you and and about 50 yds wide. In my opinion led is the way to go because of the minimal wattage drawn, and I decided to do it the right way so I spent the extra money and bought the nice light bar.


Nice light bar :thumb: now how did you
attach the light to the trailer? Thanks for the pic. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Cbass.4

The light bar comes with 2 mounting brackets that each have one bolt. Just drilled a hole through the metal and bolted down the brackets (which came with some rubber spacers so I didn't have to worry about scratching the trailer paint or trying to seal the brackets from rain) down. Then you just have to mount the actual light to the brackets and your done. Takes 4 bolts and it maybe took 10 minutes


----------



## SDMAN

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## kasey200

i put a LED light bar in the middle and a couple old fog lights pointing out about 45° to the LED bar. I wired them to a deep cycle battery on their own switch that i installed in the trailer.


----------



## SDMAN

kasey200 said:


> i put a LED light bar in the middle and a couple old fog lights pointing out about 45° to the LED bar. I wired them to a deep cycle battery on their own switch that i installed in the trailer.


Thanks for the pic :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BNC04

I'm in the process of doing this now on my new trailer. Last year I used a open bed utility trailer and added to lights on each side which worked out well. When pulling up the the in ground pit, it allowed that to be nicely lit up and was very helpful for the new shooters and kids that I like to take with me. The lights throw out a decent amount of light and are LED so they draw very little power.

This year, I went to an enclosed trailer and will do the same thing. 2 lights on each side. And am adding a light on the front, running through a tongue box mounted switch angled down to assist with hooking up at O dark thirty in the morning as well as one on the back that is wired to a switch inside as well as to the backup circuit on my truck. This will hopefully help in maneuvering the trailer after unloading in the morning and backing it into the drive when headed home after evening hunts.

In the inside, I swapped out the bulbs with some leds and also added 2 led light strips that run the length of the trailer along the roof for some decent light inside without being too bright.

All this will be wired into a 6 way switch to be able to turn off each side and the rear as well as the interior lights will each be on their own switch.

In the storage box on the tongue, I'll wire in a small LED strip light on a pressure switch, It will hold the battery and the automatic battery charger with a plug attached to the box. The idea here is to drive home, park it, get the guns out and plug in the charger to be fully charged by the next day's trip.

Now to start figuring out the interior layout to hold the decoys etc but there is time for that yet...

PS the lights I got are from a place called Tuff Led and are very reasonably priced and very well built. 
http://www.amazon.com/LED-LIGHTS-Square ... s=tuff+led

Brett


----------



## SDMAN

Thanks.


----------



## kasey200

I changed out the old fog lights for a set of $39 led lights on ebay. they work really great. I don't have a picture of the field being lit up but it really makes setting decoys and blinds nice. 
om/albums/ab72/kasey200/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zps7708e25a.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## MnGooseHunter5

We run four magnetic tractor lights like the ones here. http://www.gemplers.com/product/G50833/ ... lood-Light
We put two out the back and one on each side of the trailer. We wired up 4 12 volt cigarette lighter plugs in the back of our trailer and it provides a ton of light and makes setting the spread easy. Don't have any pictures of the lights in the field but they work slick.


----------



## kasey200

another upgrade this year. Replaced the center 10" LED with a 52" LED.
kasey200/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0306_zps2afb5ce8.jpg[/img][/url]


----------

